# Italy



## jagmanx (Apr 9, 2018)

We plan a long tour.
Starting from lake Como
North West Alps
The the Culture bit (Pisa etc)
South to Sicily and 20 to 25 days touring
Then north to Venice
So 3 stages (south, Sicily, north) each about 25 days
Suggestions/tips please
Must do
Dont do
Good
Beware

Sostas look good
Plan to join the Italian NT

Many thanks


----------



## iampatman (Apr 9, 2018)

Florence is lovely as is Verona and we enjoyed Cuneo. Never been further south than Ancona. The roads are dreadful and allegedly worse the further south you go. Sostas are either very expensive or free and overcrowded. Diesel currently anything from €1.40 a litre or more. Restaurants, bars, clothes, bread, fruit and veg all expensive. Pasta cheap.

Enjoy your trip,

Pat


----------



## 2cv (Apr 9, 2018)

Allow a few days to see Rome, it is an amazing city.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Apr 10, 2018)

The NT in England Wales and NI has reciprocal membership with the Italian NT (Fondo Ambiente Italiano) so if you're a member here you can get into their sites for free by showing your membership card.

While you're in Sicily be sure to visit the Valley of the Temples at Agrigento where as well as the stupendous temples you will find the Garden of Kolymberthra run by the Italian NT. It's a beautiful citrus garden situated in a gorge below the temples.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 15, 2018)

*Thanks to all for the replies so far !*

We are now back in Uk from our stay in Thailand.

Motorhome all OK

Serviced and cambelt done in January.
Mot last week.
New Engine battery needed..Original fitted when vehicle new in 2006 so 12 years ..No complaints !
Brake/servo sensor failed to replacement needed but all done

So nearly ready to go but new passport for Nida
Send tomorrow so maybe back about May 8th (after Hereford meet).

Then book tunnel or maybe Ferry asap after 9th May


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 15, 2018)

*Thanks Roger*



Roger Haworth said:


> The NT in England Wales and NI has reciprocal membership with the Italian NT (Fondo Ambiente Italiano) so if you're a member here you can get into their sites for free by showing your membership card.
> 
> While you're in Sicily be sure to visit the Valley of the Temples at Agrigento where as well as the stupendous temples you will find the Garden of Kolymberthra run by the Italian NT. It's a beautiful citrus garden situated in a gorge below the temples.



Your blog looks like it will be very helpful as well.
Planning to visit the Parcheggio Riserva Naturale dello Zingaro - Entrata Nord
as well.

We will join the Italian NT once we are in Italy


----------

